# chef clogs



## Derryn (Dec 25, 2011)

Do any of you guys know of a brand which designs quality work clogs besides the usual birkis and crocs. Preferably ones, with good soles and no backs.


----------



## Iceman91 (Dec 25, 2011)

Danskos


----------



## MadMel (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoes for crews aren't that bad.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 25, 2011)

Alpro A630 or Birkenstock "Professional Clog by Birkis". They both have small backs, the ones on the Birkis are a little shorter. I have tried a lot of clogs, these two are the best by a wide margin.


----------



## tkern (Dec 25, 2011)

Sikas. They offer wooden soles which have been great for my back and knees.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 25, 2011)

Sanita. They are the original Dansko manufacturer. So if you want the original quality dansko, get Sanita.


----------



## Peco (Dec 25, 2011)

Those Alpro A630 looks very comfy


----------



## Adamm (Dec 26, 2011)

I use crocs, there cheap, comphy and hold up very well, i had a pair of birkis, they wore out in in under a year, nothing like your shoes craping out on you the week of mothers day. plus the break in period was hell on my feet.


----------



## K-Fed (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked the pair that I had by "Klogs". They lasted me just over a year and a half working 7 days a week 8 months out of the year and a normal 40 hr. 5 day week during the other 4. Just replaced them with a pair of crocs.


----------



## Sarge (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 on the shoes for crews. 

I've been wearing the same pair for over 2 years now. I've worn them alot including outside of the kitchen. I've worn sections of the sole down to nothing so that areas are no longer non slip. I'd give them another 6 months probably before they are totally shot, not bad for under 25 bucks.

I also like the Klogs brand ones.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 2, 2012)

Throw a little "Shoe Goop" on the sole and yer ready for more years!


----------



## Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Dansko and/or Sanita...


----------

